
_9MOTHER9HORSE9EYES9: the mysterious tale terrifying Reddit - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/05/9mother9horse9eyes9-the-mysterious-tale-terrifying-reddit
======
smoyer
I'm caught up in reading this as a novel and would like to point out a few
observations (I'd say AMA but I'm not sure it would help):

\- Someone pointed out this is like watching a train-wreck. It's disturbing
yet you can't look away. I agree.

\- It's very disjointed - I'm still not sure how the interleaving segments
relate to each other (I have a few ideas). But the tone changes so much, it's
almost hard to believe it's a coherent story. It's either brilliant writing or
the writer needs medical help.

\- It's offensive - I think the writer has touched every possible topic the
politically correct crowd deems taboo. Most posts have at least one sentence
that offends me.

And yet I can't stop reading it - it's not the sunk costs feeling you get with
some books. Or the need to conquer a book that you feel at other times. Maybe
it's a need for closure? If the individual threads are left hanging, we'll all
end up unsatisfied.

EDIT: I'd recommend the chronological wiki postings maintained by GabbiKat as
a good way to read the story:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/9M9H9E9/wiki/narrativehttps://www.r...](https://www.reddit.com/r/9M9H9E9/wiki/narrativehttps://www.reddit.com/r/9M9H9E9/wiki/narrative).

